#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  how to download from rabidshare & Megaupload

## Mohamed

** 

** 


** 
*   ( [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] )*

*  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ------------------------------------------------*

** 

* ---------------------------------------------------------------------*
* -----------------------------*
* * 
* * 

* * 

* ----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
** 
*  -------------------------------------------------*

** 
* Free*
** 

* * 

* -------------------------------------------------------------------------*
** 
* ---------------------------------------------------------------------------*

** 
** 
** 
* LT8W*
** 
** 


** 
* Megaupload*

* -------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* --------------------------------------*

** 

* * 

* ----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*        [IMG]http://img387.images****.us/img387/2069/sxzslw7.jpg[/IMG]*


* ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

** 
* Download*

* * 

* -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
** 
* --------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

** 

* * 
* ---------------------------------------------------------------*
** 
* ---------------------------------------------------------*

* * 
** 
** 
See More: how to download from rabidshare & Megaupload

----------


## Mohamed

MihD :

........................................



..........................................



...........................................

----------


## Mohamed

Rapidshare     
    :

  :




  Free   ѡ    :

[IMG]http://img437.images****.us/img437/1854/rapidshare2ri7.jpg[/IMG]

      ѡ   :

[IMG]http://img427.images****.us/img427/4223/rapidshare3rx1.jpg[/IMG]

      1       2
   Download    ɡ     
.

----------


## Mohamed

4Shared 
         :





     :



      ѡ

----------


## Mohamed

Sendspace

         :

----------


## Mohamed

Oxyshare

      :




     ѡ    :

[IMG]http://img300.images****.us/img300/6559/oxyshare3uc4.jpg[/IMG]

        ɡ 
  :



       Click to download

----------


## Mohamed

Depositfiles

  Download      Free  



    :



       ѡ

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## jojo7926

Thank You

----------


## muslimonline7

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## imran ejaz

Thank You

----------


## asifkadi

Thank You

See More: how to download from rabidshare & Megaupload

----------


## EMAD ZALAM

Thank You

----------


## GEO_TIMOOO

Eh Elgamal Dah Teslam Edak W Rabna Yekramak Ya A5i

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

is it possible to receive these instructions in English,please?

thank you

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

dear Mohamed

is it possible to send me these instructions in English ?


many thanks

----------


## mostafa4b



----------


## dineshkumar

what is the procedure to download books and softwares through this site..is it free ?please suggest in english...

----------


## uetian98

Rapidshare has a restriction that you furtherdownloading from the same IP address in next 100minutes.

*How can we bypass that*?
Do anyone have any premium account details to share?
I have tried some after googling but in vain!!!

----------


## nim_agrawal

Can you please upload in english?

----------


## mansur415

> Rapidshare has a restriction that you furtherdownloading from the same IP address in next 100minutes.
> 
> *How can we bypass that*?
> Do anyone have any premium account details to share?
> I have tried some after googling but in vain!!!




Dear friend,
There is a trick that 100% should work.
After downloading if you receive that message that you have to wait for so many minutes for the next downloading, than doe this:
Plug out the seeker of internet en wait three seconds and again plug in to take internet connection.
That is it; go on wit downloading, you are with a new IP for Rapid share.

----------


## robertantoreni

how to download from download provider

----------


## adarshjaiswal

rapidshare  does not allot free space for download

----------


## adarshjaiswal

[;aese help me to dwnload from rapidshare as it resticts my free download

See More: how to download from rabidshare & Megaupload

----------


## abdelurgamm

please how to download from file factory

----------


## phan_duong05h5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
you can use soft here to download from RAPID
haha free

----------


## breakneck

you can use jdownloader for direct download.
JDownloader is open source, platform independent and written completely in Java. It simplifies downloading files from One-Click-Hosters like Rapidshare.com or Megaupload.com - not only for users with a premium account but also for users who don't pay. It offers downloading in multiple paralell streams, captcha recognition, automatical file extraction and much more. Of course, JDownloader is absolutely free of charge. Additionally, many link encryption sites are supported - so you just paste the encrypted links and JD does the rest. JDownloader can import CCF, RSDF and the new DLC files.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ashok

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> you can use soft here to download from RAPID
> haha free



Hi,
     I could not install the software the ***** does not work. can you pls guide me?

----------


## rongrong1998

please use English ,I can't understand Arabic language

----------


## rahman

dear sir

            please interpret this thread in english....i will be grateful to you...

----------


## chissuccu

I like. Can I get you to post that wallpaper please. I really like it. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]A tattoo removal cream is needed that would successfully get rid of your tattoos for you without costing you a lot**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hans_barbarian

you just buy premium acess , he3

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

hi all,
My Arabic is not very gud but i am making progress...wud anyone here be kind to translate this thread for me or send its contents to my mail. i wud be very grateful and Allah wud reward such. I am very much interested in downloadingn from rapidshare n megaupload without premium acc.
thanks in advance
my email ad is seuncaroline@yahoo.com
May Allay bless us all.

----------


## ghienad

thanks you for your sharing,
 :Wink:  :Wink: ^^^ :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sami22

Hello All,

Can anyone help me to download from Rapidlibrary website because they need an account which requires you to pay for it

thanks

----------


## letthys

Well, great work! You have helped me to improve my knowledge about this field. Thank you so much for sharing.

See More: how to download from rabidshare & Megaupload

----------


## Ben Dabah

shukran ya habibi

----------


## Nathim

> Depositfiles
> 
>   Download      Free  
> 
> 
> 
>     :
> 
> 
> ...

----------

